# Wiring up Atlas Micro into binnacle?



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Didn't wire mine into binnacle! I drilled a hole about and inch off the left side of the base dead center and ran the coable through it then zip tied the control switch to the binnacle shaft. Might not be what your looking for but it actually looks pretty clean to me. I also opted to not use the toggle that came with the atlas kit and used a standard two button rubber setup seems much more durable sealed and black so blends with the binnacle


----------



## WSK (May 15, 2015)

Eastcape installed the switch for the Atlas jack plate on my Lostmen in the second spot on the binnacle. Works great.


----------



## boatspider (May 30, 2016)

WSK said:


> Eastcape installed the switch for the Atlas jack plate on my Lostmen in the second spot on the binnacle. Works great.



That's kinda what I figured, did they mark any difference so you can tell one from the other? Pics?


----------



## WSK (May 15, 2015)

boatspider said:


> That's kinda what I figured, did they mark any difference so you can tell one from the other? Pics?


Both are Honda trim switches. The one that works the jack plate protrudes out a little bit more then the tilt trim switch. I can feel the difference when using the them. Will sent you pics if you send me your email address.


----------



## kirby0808 (May 28, 2014)




----------



## WSK (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Brett for posting the pics


----------



## boatspider (May 30, 2016)

Sorry, couldn't figure out how to send PM from my phone. That's exactly what I was thinking. You both like the set up? I am going to order a switch soon.


----------



## WSK (May 15, 2015)

boatspider said:


> Sorry, couldn't figure out how to send PM from my phone. That's exactly what I was thinking. You both like the set up? I am going to order a switch soon.


Yes works great. I like having both switches on the binnacle.


----------

